# Art of Noise vs Alessandro Marcello



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I gather that Moments in Love is based on the Concerto in D minor. Perhaps this is coincidental. How would you characterize it?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyway, the notion brings me full circle, from an 80's aficionado to one of classical fare, only to find that the allure of the former was attributable to the latter, or reverse that.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I am familiar with both pieces, but I think the 80s one is far more... repetitive  I suppose repetitive pattterns are simply very prevalent in composition and it depends on the artist whether she or he will make them interesting or just repeat everything until the boring end


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Was that Trevor Horn (of The Buggles and Yes fame) on the upright bass? I thought he just produced the band.

Anyway I much preferred their version of Peter Gunn to this piece, but it does get interesting about 2/3 of the way through.

I found the post there about the 80's bringing it all and then disappearing hilarious. The 70's brought it all! 

Ok, maybe the 1670's brought it all.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Ciel_Rouge said:


> I think the 80s one is far more... repetitive


Right and the elements being repeated are essentially those of the classical piece.



Weston said:


> I found the post there about the 80's bringing it all and then disappearing hilarious.


Yeah that was funny in an empathetic sense.


----------

